
Ban on local plastic bag bans now Michigan law - lobster_johnson
http://www.mlive.com/news/index.ssf/2016/12/ban_on_local_plastic_bag_bans.html
======
chmaynard
Clearly, we need a Federal law that bans states from banning local plastic bag
bans.

